# Utah Field Pics



## Jmugleston (Jul 6, 2015)

IMG_6515wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr


IMG_6054wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_8492 by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_8488 copy by J Mugleston, on Flickr

Sparrow by J Mugleston, on Flickr


IMG_8375wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_9180wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_9170wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_9095wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_9076wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

IMG_9005wm by J Mugleston, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 7, 2015)

muscovy ducks are so freaky looking..  they remind me of diseased pigeons lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 7, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> ...they remind me of diseased pigeons lol


Best description ever!


----------

